# SeaHorse Question!?!?!?!?!?



## Diablosdomain220 (May 24, 2005)

My girlfriend has fallen inlove with seahorses, but i am a freshwater/brackish fish keeper! I am going to be setting a corner tank up (about 40 gallons) - I was curious to know about the set-up (filteration,lighting, ...etc.) I also would like any seahorse info anyone has (experience is best) But i'll take any help you guys can offer! I also wanted to know how many seahorses + other fish could i comfortably fit into this 40 gallon aquarium. What are the best seahorses(easiest to care for) to start with? I want to put a pipefish in this tank if its tank requirements allow it- any info on pipefish would be great as well! Thanks ahead of time for any replies!

Joe


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Filtration - Protien skimmer and or refuigum and live rock. Lighting if you want to keep liverock live would probably be 3-4 watts per gallon, usually pc's or vho's or mh. Seahorses usually don't go well with most fish. Because of thier specialized eating habits. Pipefish are the recomended species to go with seahorses, but I wouldn't see why a primarily algae eater such as a blenny would be fine also. (someone correct me if I'm wrong). www.seahorses.org has tons of info on them.


----------



## Diablosdomain220 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks fish first! i am going to look into the blenny - my brothers tanks are all saltwater and he has a couple beautiful blennies. What about inverts? crabs/shrimp...etc. what about corals? (i read somewhere that seahorses need soft lighting - but corals require extreme light requirments) could i add corals??? or is the statement about lightiong i made a problem?
You guys are great! Thanx for all the help in advance!

Joe


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

shrimp, most corals, snails, etc should be fine... some crabs (besides hermits might be a problem (a threat to the seahorses). But macro algae I've heard is great for them. (which requires high lighting) so I don't think seahorses need soft lighting or not. Something seahorses.org would know.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

seahorses.org doesnt work for me... it takes me to dercons.com


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry no s at the end... seahorse.org


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

oh ok... thanks!


----------



## Juliet (Aug 15, 2009)

Dwarves are by far the easiest. but you would have to work around their needs, try to get CB(captive bred) that are already trained on frozen food
WC(wild caught) Seahorses need to be fed LIVE food, and it can be a pain getting food everyday a week, especially because live food can be very hard to find. And you have the risk of feeding your fish contaminated live food. Its best to avoid WC! That way you are not taking seahorses out of the wild.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Old thread, like really old. Still valid point though.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dwarves are not the easiest... IMHO they're harder than regular species kept. It was far more of a challenge to keep them then others.


----------

